# L'Oreal Preference Hair Color



## Geek2 (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm coloring my hair as I'm typing this.




I picked up this color today at CVS. I've never tried it before. I swore couple of months ago that I wouldn't color my hair by myself again but here I am again.



Last time I paid to have my hairdresser do some highlights and my hair looked great but so did the bill. Thinking about the bill made me drive to CVS and do this instead. I've tried other colors before but not this one. I guess I picked this one because of the ads I've seen with Heather Lockhear.



I'll post the results in a little bit.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, the result was good, very natural looking and not brassy at all. This is definitely a keeper for me as far as home hair color goes!


----------



## HarleyMom (Oct 15, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Ok, the result was good, very natural looking and not brassy at all. This is definitely a keeper for me as far as home hair color goes!
 



*Hi Reija, I've been using the L'Oreal Preference in light Ash Blond for years and love it! I have a little bit of reddish tones in my hair so using the ash color mutes the red, the conditioner that comes with it is really nice too, has a nice scent and leaves my hair soft. Another bonus for me is the color doesn't fade and turn brassy like other brands I've tried, plus it makes my gray hair look like highlights.*


----------



## Laura (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds great Reija! Have u ever tried Loreal Feria?? I've never used it but im always wanting to but i'm afraid i'll mess up the highlights!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 16, 2004)

I like Feria, except for the fact that everytime you take a shower you see it washing out down the drain...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 16, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860*




*Hi Reija, I've been using the L'Oreal Preference in light Ash Blond for years and love it! I have a little bit of reddish tones in my hair so using the ash color mutes the red, the conditioner that comes with it is really nice too, has a nice scent and leaves my hair soft. Another bonus for me is the color doesn't fade and turn brassy like other brands I've tried, plus it makes my gray hair look like highlights.*

I LOVE the conditioners that come with haircolor... I wish they would just bottle it already!!!


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 17, 2004)

I've tried Feria and I like it because of the build in highlights. Last time when I used it I picked a wrong color though and it turned out too brassy. I was looking at the colors online and I think I might do Feria again next time. I found the color online before I had used that didn't turn brassy. I think both Preference and Feria are good.


----------



## Laura (Oct 17, 2004)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I like Feria, except for the fact that everytime you take a shower you see it washing out down the drain...



Oh really?? Hmm, that would turn me off it i think. I'm so afraid to use a permanent dye in my hair at home in case it turns out NOT how i want it to! I'm such a wimp..


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 19, 2004)

As long as you stay within your natural color 'area' - you'll be ok... usually one or two shades off - for the first time anyway... and it should be pretty safe until you find something that you're comfortable with. (And it won't scare you too badly!) LOL


----------



## rowantree (Nov 17, 2004)

Can I ask a dumb question? What's the difference between the haircolor in the salon &amp; the haircolor at the store? Every time I've had my hair colored at a salon, I hate the end result. I can get ok results with haircolor from the store, but is the haircolor from the store too damaging on your hair? I have dark/medium brown hair that has red to it, the salons can't get rid of the red &amp; neither can store haircolor (even using ash or neutral tones). I used Colorsilk &amp; was happy with the results but it ended up drying out my hair so I went back to Natural Instincts.


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2004)

Hmm.. good question Rowantree. I don't know the answer to that one though. To be honest i've never been truly happy with my hair after getting it coloured in the hairdressers. I much prefer using semi-permanent dye's because i'm afraid the same thing will happen at home if i use a permanent dye.

Maybe Janelle might have an answer for you on this one!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 18, 2004)

Well Hello there!





Heard my name, so I figured I'd swing by! lol Just kiddin'....

Anyway Rowantree, there really isn't THAT much of a difference between the two. Sometimes more expensive salon brands use different ingredients/chemicals in their pigments than store bought color. Honestly the only noticable difference is that salon color may seem a bit deeper in color, and may stay in the hair a little longer. Thats about it. Color that is made in Europe tends to be a bit darker than US color. Like for instance, my mom likes an Italian made color cream - her hair is black - but she uses their dark brown, and honestly .. it's black. LOL (Looking at it anyway) The peroxide is the same... in salons the stylist can change the 'volume' of the peroxide, depending on your hair type. The higher the volume, the stronger it is - and more often - less time processing... which can be used on gray, or very resistant hair. Most at home kits are usually a 20 volume, give or take... which is pretty much all most people need... but then again - Its not very strong, which is why many home color kits tell you to leave it on for around 30 mins. Salons usually stock many colors that they can mix together to form a specific shade, where as at home kits are usually designed for one result (the color on the box) and you have to determine what your end result will be by considering your current color, porosity, past color applied etc. Sometimes the colorist at a salon will not determine your color correctly, and you end up with a result that you weren't expecting. Which could be why you weren't happy with the result. There are many things as to why it didn't come out correctly. You have to know colors and base colors and the hair to get what you want out of it. Which is why salon color is more complicated. You can pick "Sunset" off the sample board... thinking you'll end up with a rich red color.. but if it has a base of yellow - you could end up somewhat more orange than red... if you are already a blonde, or someone with gold tones. Home color kits are much more simple. Pretty much what you see is what you'll get. You just have to look at the charts they put on the box that shows before &amp; after photos of the hair - and just consider the amount of red in your hair (if any) and realize that if you have red tones, they may show through along with the end result. Sorry if I'm confusing everyone, it's sometimes hard to explain. All in all, at a salon - the benefit is that the color is very detailed (you can add a 1/2 oz. of color A, 3/4 oz of color B etc) and you know what the base colors are. (So you know that if a person wants to tone down red, you find a color with a base of green... opposites on the color wheel) Negatives are that the stylist has much more room for error. They are pretty much chemists. Lots of ingredients, and to get the desired result, must be correct. Home kits... pro's - ease of use, outcome is generally what you see on the box.. any variations they will tell you about. (Results For red hair, more than 50% gray etc.) Pretty much only downsides are that they might not last as long...or if the person picks a TOTALLY wrong color (if someone w/ black hair buys blonde dye &amp; expects it to actually come out that color - for example) Or if the person misses spots, leaves it on too long, or too short of time - those are pretty much the only downsides... people aren't professionals, and might make small errors. Home kits are good in the fact that most people have dyed their hair before at one time, and they know their hair.... they know how it reacts to colors... and if you get a color at a salon - most likely you will have to go back for the exact color again... being it's basically customized &amp; you usually won't get a perfect match on your own. I would try some of the store dyes if you arent' happy with your salon color. I like the Garnier 100% color - it lasts VERY long.. like a salon color - &amp; the results are great, very true to what is shown on the box. Just pick a color close to your natural color, or a shade darker or lighter. Home kits won't lighten your hair much... it has to be bleached of color first. But you can get some nice undertones by going one shade lighter. You can also use a "golden" color for gold tones, or a color with some auburn or red in it to give you some red hues. But... all in all - if you want one color, or suble undertones or natural highlights.. by all means, try an at-home kit. If you want something drastic - especially going lighter, or salon painted highlights... then I would go to the salon. (Sorry if this was so confusing!)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 18, 2004)

Originally Posted by *rowantree*



Can I ask a dumb question? What's the difference between the haircolor in the salon &amp; the haircolor at the store? Every time I've had my hair colored at a salon, I hate the end result. I can get ok results with haircolor from the store, but is the haircolor from the store too damaging on your hair? I have dark/medium brown hair that has red to it, the salons can't get rid of the red &amp; neither can store haircolor (even using ash or neutral tones). I used Colorsilk &amp; was happy with the results but it ended up drying out my hair so I went back to Natural Instincts. Hair color from the store is usually less damaging - being the peroxide volume is less... and they give you a nice conditioner which helps. Plus if you go darker, adding the extra pigments will usually end up making your hair look healthier. And being someone who pretty much has the same color hair as you have (med/dark brown w/ red tones) the red is almost IMPOSSIBLE to get out without totally stripping out all the color. Red is the hardest color to remove. If you have natural red in it, it will always be there. Which is why brunettes go orange before going blonde. Pretty much you either have to live with it and work around it ... or strip it out totally. (very damaging to your hair) - Personally.. I've just accepted it. LOL No matter how dark I dye it, it always ends up oxidizing to the same color after a month.. med. brown w/ copper-red tones. (Especially in the sun.. my hair looks almost rust colored outside, but dark brown indoors)


----------



## rowantree (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you, Janelle, for all the info. I had always heard - from those who refuse to use color in a box - that salon color was less damaging &amp; that "if only" I'd go to a salon to get my hair REALLY colored, they could take the red tones out. I never believed this and now you've given me the info to back up my beliefs. I've used Garnier before, loved the smell! About a month ago, I used Revlon Colorsilk since it was recommended on MUT, and the color result was great but as it started to fade a very pretty color, my hair completely frizzed. It had been looking smoother but for some reason it's now back to looking crimped (ES damage). I used Natural Instincts but the 2nd day my gray popped right back out so I guess I will have to stick to permanent &amp; give Garnier another try. Thanks again for all the info, it wasn't confusing at all &amp; was very informative!


----------



## GR8FISCH (Nov 29, 2004)

I've been coloring my hair for years...just recently went to a brandy color, closest to my natural, to tone down the sun/brass...I was using Infusium 23 daily to offset dryness. Just started using Dove intensive daily conditioner as my hair is fine. For the first time in my life I have ringlets (beach, humidity) as long as I don't comb or brush, just use a pick or my fingers. But....I've suddenly gotten very very dry. The last hair stylist told me to stop using I23 as the protein would dry it out, so I stopped, &amp; then my hair went from wild to just plain weird...nothing seems to moisten it, even straight coconut oil (organic type). I just started using I23 this morning after a 2 week hiatus &amp; my hair seemed to act normal again. Any suggestions? Been using the Feria colors, not an entire head, usually just on new growth or gray (which shows up in only two places...weird) w/either a 20% peroxide to deposit color or a 30% to lift. I keep a journal as there was a time when my hair was falling out &amp; i used the book How to Grow Your Hair in 12 weeks by Rickette (I think)...&amp; it worked.


----------



## GR8FISCH (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok, I just posted at the same time...my hair is just like that, brown w/red tones that look orange rather than red, no matter how intense the auburn is...now what?


----------

